# Early in the shop with satisfaction



## cathead (Apr 25, 2021)

Yesterday I brought home a badly damaged 1/2 x 13 bolt that needed more than repair.  It was a chance to use my new 1 to 1 gear set and 
the home made cut off tool and use the old Springfield Ideal.  The improvements on that are beginning to pay off as I had no interest in 
going into town to find a bolt that may or may not even exist at the hardware store.  I opted to use the cut off tool to shorten up a grade 8
cap head screw and add some threads to the end of it.  The gear set worked fine and the project ended with some decent threads and a nut
to fit from my nut collection.  I had to laugh at the old bolt that was in the hydraulic pump, obviously not the original as it had a square head
and half worn off at that.  So in the end, unlike the Rolling Stones, I got some satisfaction out of my little project and am now off to install the
bolt into the pump and see what else the day has to offer.  


Below is the old bolt, the cut off tools, and the gearset used to make some threads, also a thread chart for the Springfield lathe.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 25, 2021)

Wow if you need coarse threads that's the lathe you want
-M


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 25, 2021)

Well done.

My wife complemented me on the new lid for the baby crockpot last night. It's just a flat disc of stainless with a porcelain knob attached. 
It's simple little jobs like this that bring joy to my life and make me look like a hero (instead of just a tight bastard).


----------



## cathead (Apr 26, 2021)

This is what became of the old circular saw blade, not bad for about two hours of shop time and I can cross cut off blades
from my shopping list.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 23, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Wow if you need coarse threads that's the lathe you want
> -M


in my town it is impossible to find a 1/2 by 13 metric bolt . i think the hardware stores and auto dealers have a pact. the same goes for certain common small screws for guns . the last time i needed a #13 nut i had to go to my favorite repair shop and they searched through a box for one .


----------

